# Roundcube Installation auf Jessie



## gammlo (5. Mai 2015)

Hi,

dieses Tutorial hat mich erfolgreich durch die Installation geführt.
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-8-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3/

Ich habe eine komplette Neuinstallation durchgeführt, also kein Upgrade.

Leider vermisse ich nun Roundcube. Die Installation schlägt fehl:
root@sv01:/# apt-get install roundcube roundcube-plugins roundcube-plugins-extra
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
E: Unable to locate package roundcube
E: Unable to locate package roundcube-plugins
E: Unable to locate package roundcube-plugins-extra

Sources.list sieht so aus:
deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ jessie main contrib non-free
deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ jessie main contrib non-free

deb http://security.debian.org/ jessie/updates main contrib non-free
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ jessie/updates main contrib non-free


Danke für Hilfe!
Gruß
gammlo


----------



## robotto7831a (5. Mai 2015)

Ist anscheinend bei Jessie nicht mehr dabei. Installier es doch manuell über die Roundcube Webseite.


----------



## gOOvER (5. Mai 2015)

Paket von dt bei Jessi rausgeglogen.  Musst es definitiv manuell installieren   Ist  aber kein Hexenwerk


----------



## gammlo (8. Mai 2015)

Hrm, ok. Hat das schon jemand manuell installiert?

http://trac.roundcube.net/wiki/Howto_Install

Habt ihr das mit dem debian_install_mysql.sh  Script gemacht, oder wirklich step by step nach der Anleitung im oberen Bereich?


----------



## robotto7831a (8. Mai 2015)

Im Installationspaket ist ein install Skript enthalten. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann wird dort der Pfad usw. abgefragt. Ist ganz einfach.


----------



## gOOvER (10. Mai 2015)

* Subdomain vhost anlegen
* Datenbank anlegen 
* Roundcube hochladen
* deine-url/install aufrufen
* alle Daten ausfüllen und den Anweisungen folgen
* freuen  


Roundcube ist kein Hexenwerk für nen Admin. 

Allerdings würde ich als Webmail eher Rainloop empfehlen.  Leider gibts da aber noch kein Plugin für ispconfig3


----------



## gammlo (20. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Roundcube Installation ist auf dem Testsystem gelungen.

Gibt es einen Weg, dass man die vHosts so baut dass man Roundcube nur einmal installiert, aber für jede Domain unter http://webmail.domain.tld/ erreichbar wäre?


----------



## nowayback (20. Mai 2015)

apache2 nur mit domain.tld/webmail 
nginx meines wissens nach gar nicht. da müssen immer zusätzliche dinge mit in den vhost


----------



## JeGr (9. Juni 2015)

@nowayback Sollte aber auch problemlos mit Apache bzw. NGinx funktionieren. 
@gammlo Sofern in der URL Zeile des Kunden/Client nicht webmail.domain.tld bleiben *muss*, geht das recht einfach:

1) für Domain.tld im DNS neuen CNAME definieren, der auf deinen roundcube Webspace zeigt (bspw. webmail.hoster.tld)
-> webmail IN CNAME webmail.hoster.tld.
2) Aliasdomain webmail.domain.tld anlegen und auf webmail.hoster.tld zeigen lassen

Führt dann dazu dass nach Eingabe von webmail.kundendomain.de man auf webmail.hoster.tld landet.
-> Macht eh mehr Sinn, denn dem Kunden wirst du kein eigenes SSL Zertifikat verkauft bekommen, das du ja dann für jede Kundendomain bräuchtest und heute Webmail ohne SSL anbieten ist ne ungeschickte Idee. Ergo ist eine Umleitung auf deine Hosting/Default Domain wo du dein Roundcube installiert hast, eh die bessere Idee. Das kann dann auch entsprechend via SSL durch Zertifikat abgesichert werden, und dann genügt eines für alle Kunden.

Grüße


----------



## ramsys (10. Juni 2015)

Ein zentrales Webmail hat aber das Problem, dass bei einem Löschen des Postfachs die Daten im Webmail (Konfiguration, Kontakte, etc.) erhalten bleiben. Wird dieses Postfach irgendwann später wieder eingerichtet, sieht der neue Inhaber - ggf. sogar ein neuer Domaininhaber - sämtliche Daten seines Vorgängers. Datenschutzrechtlich nicht unproblematisch...


----------



## JeGr (10. Juni 2015)

@ramsys Sorry, aber das ist doch Unsinn. Das hat erst einmal gar nichts mit zentralem Webmail zu tun, da die Daten dazu auf dem IMAP Server und der Datenbank liegen.
Richtig: Konfiguration (zum Teil) und Kontakte liegen in der Datenbank. Noch ein Grund mehr für eine zentrale Installation, da man dann bspw. auch globale Adressbücher anbieten kann, die man eben nicht für jeden Kunden einzeln wieder duplizieren müsste (bspw. ein Adressbuch mit allen Kontakten des Hosters etc.).
Zudem kommen dann aber Kontakte und "Daten" (Mails?): Beim Löschen des Postfaches - ganz egal ob zentral oder nicht - bleiben die Restdaten, sofern man da *keinen entsprechenden Mechanismus nutzt/definiert hat*, logischerweise in der Datenbank. Also Adressen die eingepflegt wurden, Signatur etc. Daran ist aber im ersten Schritt nur sehr wenig datenschutzrechtlich relevant (mag unschön sein, wenn man das Adressbuch sehen kann, das gepflegt wurde, aber das ist ein anderes Thema). Beim Anlegen eines neuen Postfaches mit exakt gleichem Namen ist dann - sofern eben vorher keine retention policy definiert wurde - die Konfiguration und Adressbuch wieder da (es sei denn Roundcube speichert intern mit UUIDs und generiert dann einen neuen Account, was mir momentan nicht bekannt ist -> untested).
Sowas klappt aber im Normalfall nur sinnvoll mit generischen Adressen (buero, kontakt, info), denn warum sollte man m.mustermann@domain.de für Gisela Testfrau reaktivieren?
Zudem kommt dann hinzu: das Problem besteht eh nur innerhalb der gleichen Domain "domain.de" und die hätte so oder so eine eigene Installation, ob ich nun ein Roundcube+DB pro Domain/Kunde oder insgesamt mache, das Problem wäre exakt das Selbe. Denn wenn ich das Konto von m.mustermann für domain23.de aktiviere hat das ja nichts mit dem m.mustermann von domain1.de zu tun.

Ich sehe also keinen Sinn darin, für jede Domain einen eigenen Webmailer aufzusetzen, zudem man dann wie gesagt vor der Verantwortung steht, auch jeden:

a) zu updaten und pflegen
b) mit TLS auszustatten, damit die Verbindung von außen sicher ist
c) eine Policy für Altdaten zu implementieren und durchzusetzen
d) entsprechende globale Einstellungen redundant für mehrere Installationen zu pflegen oder zu implementieren

Insgesamt ist das eine Vorgehensweise, die einfach aus mehrfacher Betrachtung keinen Sinn macht (wie bspw. auch ein PhpMyAdmin pro Domain, eine Piwik Installation für Statistiken pro Domain, etc. etc.). Datenschutz ist da natürlich ein richtiges Thema, aber das hat an der Stelle meines Erachtens überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, ob man eine zentrale Lösung baut und wartet oder eine pro Domain. Sicher kann man argumentieren, dass somit keine - theoretische - Möglichkeit gegeben wäre, andere Daten von anderen Usern anderer Firmen einzusehen. Aber ganz ehrlich: wenn wir auf solch einem theoretischen Bedrohungsniveau sind, dass man hier überlegt eine Trennung vorzunehmen, dann müsste man so fair sein und dem Kunden auch einen eigenen (virtuellen) Server anbieten um ganz sicher gehen zu können, dass seine Daten nur von seinen Usern aus zugreifbar sind und von keinem "Mitbenutzer des gleichen Servers". Ich bin jetzt schon lange im Hosting Umfeld (Operations) und jedem Kunden war das klar, dass er sich die Maschine mit anderen Leuten teilt und es demzufolge trotz besten Wissen und Gewissens es immer theoretische Möglichkeit gäbe, dass ein Übergriff stattfinden könnte (man bemerke die vielen Konditional Konstrukte ).

Bei deinem Beispiel "sieht der neue Inhaber - ggf. sogar ein neuer Domaininhaber - sämtliche Daten seines Vorgängers." ist das eh noch ein ganz anderes Problem, denn die Eigentumsübernahme an einer Domain ist keine ganz einfache Sache. Geht die Firma bspw. in andere Hände über, hat der neue Eigentümer durchaus das Recht den ganzen Kram zu haben und zu sehen. Wird einfach die Domain nicht mehr benötigt und gekündigt und geht dann zufällig ebenso bei dir im Hosting wieder aktiv, dann ist das ein anderer Fall, aber dann sollte auch - wie oben schon erwähnt - eine entsprechende retention policy (also wie lange wird gespeichert, wann, warum und wie lange wird gelöscht etc.) intakt sein die hier schon gegriffen hat.

Viele Grüße
-jens


----------



## ramsys (11. Juni 2015)

Zitat von Grey:


> Ich sehe also keinen Sinn darin, für jede Domain einen eigenen Webmailer aufzusetzen


Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, offensichtlich reden wir aneinander vorbei.

Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Löschen des Postfachs "name@domain.tld" durch den Kunden nicht dazu führt, dass auch die zugehörigen Daten (Adressbuch, Kalender, Signatur etc.) und Einstellungen aus der Roundcube-Datenbank gelöscht werden. Wenn dieses Postfach von wem auch immer irgendwann später wieder benutzt wird, hat der (neue) Nutzer Zugriff auf sämtliche in der Datenbank gespeicherten Informationen.

Auch wenn sich in der Praxis daraus eventuell nur selten Komplikationen ergeben - und den meisten dieses Verhalten daher auch gar nicht bekannt ist - sollte ein "richtiger" Hoster dies verhindern. Selbst große Hoster sind deshalb schon auf die Nase gefallen. Es genügt, wenn schon ein Kunde die so erhaltenen Fremddaten an die Presse weiter gibt.

@Till Vielleicht kann man das auch direkt in ISPConfig integrieren.


----------



## JeGr (11. Juni 2015)

@ramsys Naja, vielleicht nicht direkt behauptet, allerdings war deine Aussage ja "ein zentrales Webmail". Davon abgesehen, verstehe ich nach wie vor deine Aussage mit dem Postfach nicht. Ein Postfach und seine Daten werden in Roundcubes Datenbank genau diesem Postfach zugeordnet. Da kann ich munter mehrere Postfächer löschen und neue anlegen, da werde ich NIE die Daten von Postfach 1 plötzlich beim Neuanlegen von Postfach 3 wiederbekommen. Nur dann wenn ich die gleiche ID - mutmaßlich die E-Mail Adresse - wiederverwende wird ein solcher Fall überhaupt eintreten. Und wie oben schon geschildert, ist das ein eher seltener Randfall, der noch dazu in wenigen Fällen ein Problem gibt - denn im Normalfall betreffen solche Bedenken eher Firmen und dort gehört eine Firmenadresse eh erstmal zur Firma und deren Daten - außer anders geregelt - sind auch ggf. durch die Firma einsehbar. Trotz etwaiger privater Nutzung muss ich davon ausgehen, dass die allein zu Backup oder Archivzwecken aufbewahrt werden (müssen). Und bei Privatpersonen ist das wieder eine andere Geschichte, aber dafür auch noch wesentlich seltener. Ich könnte aus dem Stehgreif jetzt keinen Fall basteln, wo das treffen würde  aber vielleicht reicht da meine Phantasie nicht 

Auch deinen zweiten Punkt von wegen Hoster muss das regeln stelle ich in Frage (nicht persönlich nehmen), denn der Hoster darf je nachdem überhaupt nicht in den Datenbestand seines Kunden eingreifen, eben wegen jenem Datenschutz. Hier wieder unterschiedliche Anforderungen zwischen privat und Firma, aber selbst dann kannst du je nach Situation in Teufels Küche kommen, wenn du einfach so Daten wegwirfst, die dem Kunden gehören und kein Backup hast. Da ist es im Normalfall sicherer, die Daten zu belassen und erst nach verstrichener Zeit X zu löschen. Aber auch hier - Fremddaten an Presse? Welchen Fall kannst du dir da vorstellen? Wir reden von exakt gleicher E-Mail Adresse als ID! Warum genau sollte das ein Problem sein, dass jemand nach außen zur Presse trägt? (und was genau soll das sein? Guck mal, das Adressbuch von dem vorherigen Eigentümer von kontakt@domain.de?)

Ich bin ja sofort dabei zu sagen, dass es schön wäre, wenn es entsprechende Einstellungen gäbe, aber das ist KEIN Job von ISPConfig. Roundcube schreibt hier Daten in seine Datenbank. Das ist das Einzige, was dann ggf. nicht gelöscht wird. Ein Löschen eines Mail-Users löscht soweit ich das weiß auch dessen Verzeichnisse und somit auch seine Mails etc. Was ist also das Drama am Adressbuch und der Konfiguration des Webmailers - außer dass man das durchaus aufräumen könnte/sollte?


----------



## JeGr (11. Juni 2015)

Nachtrag: Ich habe extra für dich mir die Tabellen von RC mal angesehen 
Die ID besteht wohl aus der vollständigen E-Mail Adresse und dem IMAP Server Hostnamen (also wohl meistens localhost). Um also das geschilderte "forgotten data" Problem überhaupt zu erreichen habe ich die alte Mailadresse gelöscht und mit gleichen Daten neu angelegt.

Resultat (wie erwartet):
- Mails sind alle gelöscht, da die komplette IMAP Ordnerstruktur gelöscht/neu angelegt wurde
- Welcome E-Mail in der Inbox, sonst nichts mehr vorhanden
- RC Webmailer behält die Einstellungen, die er noch von der Kombination Mailadresse/Hostname hat bei
- RC erkennt neu angelegten Test User, behält also die alte Konfiguration und hat bereits die Identität konfiguriert, die sonst neu angelegt werden müsste (also Name, Firma etc. für Mailheader)
- RC hat altes Adressbuch noch (Testeintrag im Adressbuch des Users ist sofort wieder da).

Das ist aber auch alles. Welche Daten da jetzt dramatisch wichtig sind, dass man damit zum Whistleblower werden könnte, ist mir zwar nicht klar, aber sicherlich wäre ein Säubern der Datenbank nach einiger Zeit ganz praktisch. Irrsinnig sicherheitskritische Probleme kann ich aber nicht erkennen. Und da die Daten, die übrig bleiben *nicht von ISPConfig* stammen, sondern vom eingesetzten Webmailer, ist das m.E. auch nicht @Till anzulasten, sich da eine Lösung für aus den Fingern zu schnitzen, sondern eher etwas, was ggf. ein Plugin o.ä. lösen könnte. Aber da der Webmailer von einer Löschung des Benutzers nichts mitbekommt, dürfte das eher schwierig werden. Evtl. wäre es noch möglich eine Art Liste gelöschter Mailboxen (E-Mails) zu führen, die man dann per Cron einmalig über die RC Datenbank laufen lassen könnte um alte Daten zu bereinigen. Aber da muss denke ich jeder Aufwand/Nutzen abschätzen.


----------



## ramsys (11. Juni 2015)

Zitat von Grey:


> Nur dann wenn ich die gleiche ID - mutmaßlich die E-Mail Adresse - wiederverwende wird ein solcher Fall überhaupt eintreten.


Genau - und das kommt öfter vor als man vielleicht denkt. Wir hatten das schon einige Male. Und selbst wenn es sich im Einzelfall (zufälligerweise) um die gleiche Firma handelt und Daten deshalb nicht direkt nach außen fließen, hinterlässt das für den Hoster einen äußerst negativen Beigeschmack in puncto  Sicherheit und Datenschutz. Auf den nicht gerade freundlichen Anruf des Kunden kannst Du direkt warten. Der geht nämlich zu recht davon aus, dass sein Hoster es mit der Sicherheit seiner Systeme insgesamt nicht so genau nimmt.

Ein richtig verärgerter Kunde oder ggf. der Mitbewerber steckt vermeintliche Sicherheitslücken beim Hoster xyz auch direkt an die Presse. Hast Du Kunden überwiegend aus dem öffentlichen Bereich oder anderen sensiblen Branchen, kannst Du dein Geschäft gleich schließen.


Zitat von Grey:


> denn der Hoster darf je nachdem überhaupt nicht in den Datenbestand seines Kunden eingreifen, eben wegen jenem Datenschutz


Das macht der Hoster doch auch gar nicht, sondern der Kunde selber. Der Kunde löscht in ISPConfig ein bestimmtes Postfach und geht davon aus, dass damit sämtliche damit zusammenhängenden Daten gelöscht sind. Tatsächlich gelöscht werden (direkt vom Kunden, nicht vom Hoster) die Einträge in der ISPConfig-Datenbank und im Verzeichnis auf dem Server. Die Einträge in der Roundcube-Datenbank jedoch nicht.



Zitat von Grey:


> Ich bin ja sofort dabei zu sagen, dass es schön wäre, wenn es entsprechende Einstellungen gäbe, aber das ist KEIN Job von ISPConfig


ISPConfig könnte nicht nur die eigenen Daten löschen sondern automatisch die zugehörigen in Roundcube. Das wären nur wenige Zeilen Code die zusätzlich ausgeführt werden müssten.



Zitat von Grey:


> außer dass man das durchaus aufräumen könnte/sollte?


Genau das meine ich 

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass nur wenigen dieses beschriebene Verhalten bekannt ist , da es in der Praxis - wie Du selber geschrieben hast - nicht gerade jeden Tag vorkommt. Man kann bzw. sollte als Hoster hier eigene Routinen zum "Aufräumen" integrieren. Es wäre nur einfacher, wenn das von ISPConfig automatisch beim Löschen eines Postfachs gleich mit erledigt wird.


----------



## JeGr (11. Juni 2015)

Ich finde Diskussionen immer schön, da kommen immer wieder interessante Aspekte bei hoch:



Zitat von ramsys:


> Und selbst wenn es sich im Einzelfall (zufälligerweise) um die gleiche Firma handelt und Daten deshalb nicht direkt nach außen fließen


Was heißt zufällig? In welchem Fall habe ich denn bei der *gleichen Domain* nicht die gleiche Firma!?



Zitat von ramsys:


> Auf den nicht gerade freundlichen Anruf des Kunden kannst Du direkt warten.


Den bekomme ich umgekehrt auch, wenn das Adressbuch weg ist und er erwartet hat, dass es da bleibt. Recht machen kann man es leider nie allen... :/



Zitat von ramsys:


> Ein richtig verärgerter Kunde oder ggf. der Mitbewerber steckt vermeintliche Sicherheitslücken beim Hoster xyz auch direkt an die Presse. Hast Du Kunden überwiegend aus dem öffentlichen Bereich oder anderen sensiblen Branchen, kannst Du dein Geschäft gleich schließen.


Wow, langsam. Das hab ich weiter oben schon geschrieben. Wenn ich *solche* Situationen habe wie sicherheitssensible Geschäfte oder Branchen, dann muss ich ganz woanders anfangen. Wenn ich dann wegen superbillig und supereinfach solche Kunden auf ein Shared Hosting lege, hab ich ganz andere Probleme. Zudem wird dort in den allermeisten Fällen durch interne Vorgaben (öffentlicher Dienst etc.) auch interne Systeme eingesetzt, da werde ich in den seltensten Fällen Mailboxen o.ä. direkt auf meinem System haben, sondern statt dessen Mails an interne Systeme wie Exchange und Co weitersenden. Ich kenne aus meinem Hostingumfeld keine größere Firma mit >50-100 Mailboxen, die noch Lust hat, einzelne Mailboxen zu verwalten für ihre Leute (schon allein weil dann Gruppenkalender, Adressbücher, Datenaustausch etc. ganz schnell Thema werden). Und bei solch einer Ladengröße dann noch auf einem (überspitzt ausgedrückt) 20€ günstig-shared-hosting System zu bauen - ne, das ist mir jetzt schon seit Jahren nicht mehr untergekommen. Vielleicht sieht es bei dir da anders aus, aber solche Firmen machen normalerweise dann andere Hosting-Verträge.



Zitat von ramsys:


> Die Einträge in der Roundcube-Datenbank jedoch nicht.


Richtig. Dort liegt aber nunmal nur die Konfiguration des Users und die persönlichen Adressbucheinträge, also nichts, was ich als sicherheitskritisch-Presse-interessiert ansehen würde.



Zitat von ramsys:


> SPConfig könnte nicht nur die eigenen Daten löschen sondern automatisch die zugehörigen in Roundcube. Das wären nur wenige Zeilen Code die zusätzlich ausgeführt werden müssten.


Aus diversen Gründen nicht richtig:
a) Wer sagt, dass ich ISPConfig mit Roundcube einsetze? RC ist kein Bestandteil von ISPC
b) Warum sollte ISPConfig dann explizit Support für RC umsetzen (zumal dann der entsprechenden Entwicklung von RC gefolgt werden muss, damit dort dann wieder Änderungen an der DB Struktur mit übernommen werden etc. etc.)
c) Ich will aber Webmailer XY einsetzen, warum wird der nicht unterstützt?
d) Warum wird der Webmailer dann nicht gleich als Komponente oder APP von ISPC gepflegt?
etc. etc.
An der Stelle wäre ich an @Till Stelle auch sehr vorsichtig, Support für eine Anwendung einzubauen. Wir sprechen hier ja nicht von einem OS Service wie Dovecot oder Courier, sondern von einer selbst installierten Web-Anwendung. Webmailer - auch wenn RC einer der beliebtesten ist - gibt es wie Sand am Meer und da viele davon quelloffen sind, können die auch noch modifizert werden. Und davon jetzt genau einen unterstützen? Deshalb war mein Ansatz, das ähnlich wie die Intrgration in ISPC dann einfach mit einem Plugin zu regeln, was aber nicht funktionieren kann, da die Plugins ja nur mit ISPC reden, aber nicht umgekehrt ISPC mit der RC Installation. Es wäre nur denkbar, dass quasi bei jedem Einloggen evtl über ein Plugin eine Liste von gelöschten Mailadressen in einer Tabelle angezapft wird, und das Plugin dann die Löschung an Hand dieser Liste in seiner eigenen DB vornimmt. Fände ich aber in der Umsetzung recht crude.
Deshalb wird das nicht so ohne weiteres machbar sein, es sei denn @Till ringt sich dazu durch gezielt einen Webmailer eben zu unterstützen.



Zitat von ramsys:


> Das wären nur wenige Zeilen Code die zusätzlich ausgeführt werden müssten.


Die dann aber gezielt für eine einzige Software gebaut werden müssten und nicht generisch wie sonst auch für alle möglichen Anwendungen dieser Art. Zudem kann RC mit diversen Backends betrieben werden, es ist also gar nicht sicher, dass die Daten in einer MySQL DB stehen, sondern könnten auch in Postgresql, SQLite o.ä. stehen. Alle Backends für alle Möglichkeiten für einen einzigen Webmailer unterstützen?

Und so sehr ich dir immer noch gerne den Punkt gebe - Aufräumen ist was schönes - sehe ich immer noch nicht deine dramatischen Ausführungen in der Praxis  Vielleicht kannst du mir ein Beispiel aus deiner Praxis geben? In meinen knapp 20 Jahren Hosting hab ich zwar schon viel erlebt, aber dass eine Mailadresse einer Domain bei einer anderen Firma plötzlich aktiviert wird und damit Daten leaken... sowas nicht. Da kann ich mir echt nichts konstruieren


----------



## ramsys (11. Juni 2015)

Zitat von Grey:


> Resultat (wie erwartet):


Das Verhalten ist mir bekannt  Aber frage mal in die Runde, ob das jedem Benutzer von Roundcube so bewusst ist.


Zitat von Grey:


> Das ist aber auch alles.


Das genügt doch. Der Kunde hat keine Ahnung, was dort im Hintergrund technisch passiert. Er sieht nur, das ein angeblich neu angelegtes Postfach bereits Daten enthält, die definitiv nicht von ihm sind und offensichtlich einer anderen Person gehören. Für mich wäre das ein Grund für eine fristlose Kündigung.


Zitat von Grey:


> aber sicherlich wäre ein Säubern der Datenbank nach einiger Zeit ganz praktisch


Dann sind wir uns ja darin einig 


Zitat von Grey:


> auch nicht @Till anzulasten, sich da eine Lösung für aus den Fingern zu schnitzen, sondern eher etwas, was ggf. ein Plugin o.ä. lösen könnte


Hier will doch niemand jemanden etwas "anlasten". Es ging lediglich um die Frage, ob man diese Aufräumarbeiten direkt in den Core integrieren könnte da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Mehrheit der Nutzer diese Kombination verwendet. Den Code für diese Funktion selber zu ändern ist kein großer Aufwand.


----------



## JeGr (11. Juni 2015)

Zitat von ramsys:


> Das genügt doch. Der Kunde hat keine Ahnung, was dort im Hintergrund technisch passiert. Er sieht nur, das ein angeblich neu angelegtes Postfach bereits Daten enthält, die definitiv nicht von ihm sind und offensichtlich einer anderen Person gehören. Für mich wäre das ein Grund für eine fristlose Kündigung.


Wie oben gesagt: Gib mir gern ein Beispiel, ich kenne keines, bei dem das *derart* dramatisch ist. Denn eine Domain bleibt in der Ownership einer Firma oder Person. Wenn die wechselt mag das alles sein, aber dass die den Eigentümer wechselt, auf dem gleichen Server bleibt und der neue Eigentümer dann die gleiche Mailadresse mit Webmail nutzt - sorry, sowas kam noch nie vor.



Zitat von ramsys:


> Hier will doch niemand jemanden etwas "anlasten"


Mit Anlasten meine ich auch nichts Negatives, aber wie im letzten längeren Post schon angemerkt, sehe ich da den Einsatz nicht beim Team von ISPC, da die Anzahl der zu implementierenden Möglichkeiten viel zu unsicher ist für eine einzige WebApp.


----------



## ramsys (11. Juni 2015)

Zitat von Grey:


> Den bekomme ich umgekehrt auch, wenn das Adressbuch weg ist und er erwartet hat, dass es da bleibt


Warum sollte sollte ein Kunde erwarten, dass seine Daten noch vorhanden sind wenn er sie selber verbindlich gelöscht hat 


Zitat von Grey:


> Wenn ich dann wegen superbillig und supereinfach solche Kunden auf ein Shared Hosting lege, hab ich ganz andere Probleme.


Wenn ein Hoster ein Webmail für seine Kunden zur Verfügung stellt, hat das erstmal nichts damit zu tun, ob der Kunde für seine Webseiten einen Shared-Hosting-Tarif oder einen eigenen Server gebucht hat. Der Kunde wird ja auch nicht gezwungen dieses Webmail zu benutzen.


Zitat von Grey:


> Support für eine Anwendung einzubauen


Es gibt natürlich unzählige Clients und Komponenten. Die ISPConfig-Anleitungen verwenden aber ganz bestimmte Komponenten und dazu gehört u. a. auch Roundcube. Ebenso dass nur für Roundcube bereits vorhandene ISPConfig-Plugin.

Übrigens habe ich die Frage zur Integration in das System ursprünglich gar nicht gestellt. Diese kam erst im Laufe dieser Diskussion hier und eher nebenbei auf  Wir haben für dieses "Problem" unsere eigene Lösung eingebaut.


Zitat von Grey:


> Und so sehr ich dir immer noch gerne den Punkt gebe - Aufräumen ist was schönes - sehe ich immer noch nicht deine dramatischen Ausführungen in der Praxis


Ich sehe darin nichts "dramatisches"   Das war ursprünglich nur ein nett gemeinter Hinweis da ich nach wie vor davon ausgehe, dass vielen Nutzern von Roundcube dies gar nicht so bewusst ist. Jeder hat eine andere Situation bzw. andere Kundengruppen und muss selbst entscheiden, wie er damit umgeht - nur wissen sollte man es.


----------



## JeGr (11. Juni 2015)

Zitat von ramsys:


> Warum sollte sollte ein Kunde erwarten, dass seine Daten noch vorhanden sind wenn er sie selber verbindlich gelöscht hat


Kannst du das mal meine Kunden fragen?  Nein im Ernst, mitunter wars eben nur ein Versehen und der User wird wieder angelegt. Dann sind zumindest die Konfig und die Adressbücher noch da, wenn schon nicht die Mails und die kann man im Filesystem ggf. einfacher wiederherstellen als ein paar Einträge in die Datenbank wieder reinfummeln.


Zitat von ramsys:


> Wenn ein Hoster ein Webmail für seine Kunden zur Verfügung stellt, hat das erstmal nichts damit zu tun, ob der Kunde für seine Webseiten einen Shared-Hosting-Tarif oder einen eigenen Server gebucht hat. Der Kunde wird ja auch nicht gezwungen dieses Webmail zu benutzen.


Gut, geb ich gerne zu. Aber da wir im Kontext von ISPConfig darüber diskutieren, liegt Shared Hosting schon Nahe. Ist aber richtig 


Zitat von ramsys:


> Die ISPConfig-Anleitungen verwenden aber ganz bestimmte Komponenten und dazu gehört u. a. auch Roundcube.


Das seh ich an der Stelle anders  Es wird durchaus RC erwähnt aber genauso auch Squirrelmail und beide sind optional gekennzeichnet als Teil des "Perfect Server" Setups, aber nicht als Bestandteil von ISPConfig. Sehe ich damit nur als Beispiel und nicht in allen Anleitungen ist das zudem drin.


Zitat von ramsys:


> Ebenso dass nur für Roundcube bereits vorhandene ISPConfig-Plugin.


Welches denn? Es gibt ISPC Plugins für Roundcube, die wurden aber nicht vom Team gebaut. Eine Integration von Roundcube IN ISPC sehe ich jetzt nirgends? Es gibt konfigurierbare Webmail URLs o.ä., aber die ist nicht RC spezifisch, oder hab ich was übersehen?


Zitat von ramsys:


> Ich sehe darin nichts "dramatisches"  Das war ursprünglich nur ein nett gemeinter Hinweis da ich nach wie vor davon ausgehe, dass vielen Nutzern von Roundcube dies gar nicht so bewusst ist. Jeder hat eine andere Situation bzw. andere Kundengruppen und muss selbst entscheiden, wie er damit umgeht - nur wissen sollte man es.


OK, da deine Beispiele mitunter recht drastisch waren sah ich das anders, aber dann sind wir uns einig 
Und der Hinweis an sich, da bin ich völlig bei dir, ist auch durchaus berechtigt.


----------



## ramsys (11. Juni 2015)

Zitat von Grey:


> Und der Hinweis an sich, da bin ich völlig bei dir, ist auch durchaus berechtigt.


In der Tat sind wir beim Thema Datenschutz und Sicherheit derzeit etwa sensibilisiert. Unsere Kunden reagieren momentan relativ empfindlich auf jede Kleinigkeit. Sie haben zwar nicht all zuviel Ahnung davon, aber das macht es besonders aufwendig auch nur jeden Anschein von Auffälligkeiten zu vermeiden


----------



## Till (13. Juni 2015)

Zitat von ramsys:


> Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Löschen des Postfachs "name@domain.tld" durch den Kunden nicht dazu führt, dass auch die zugehörigen Daten (Adressbuch, Kalender, Signatur etc.) und Einstellungen aus der Roundcube-Datenbank gelöscht werden. Wenn dieses Postfach von wem auch immer irgendwann später wieder benutzt wird, hat der (neue) Nutzer Zugriff auf sämtliche in der Datenbank gespeicherten Informationen.
> 
> Auch wenn sich in der Praxis daraus eventuell nur selten Komplikationen ergeben - und den meisten dieses Verhalten daher auch gar nicht bekannt ist - sollte ein "richtiger" Hoster dies verhindern. Selbst große Hoster sind deshalb schon auf die Nase gefallen. Es genügt, wenn schon ein Kunde die so erhaltenen Fremddaten an die Presse weiter gibt.
> 
> @Till Vielleicht kann man das auch direkt in ISPConfig integrieren.


ISPConfig unterstützt plugins. Du müsstest Dir also lediglich ein ispconfig server plugin schreiben, das sich an den mail user delete event bindet und die roundcube db aufräumt. dafür ist keine eine Änderung im ispconfig core notwendig.


----------



## mzips (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo und Guten Abend!
Gibt es schon ein How to oder jemand der erklären könnte wie er es Produktiv im Einsatz hat?
LG


----------



## JeGr (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo @mzips 
Ich denke es ist hier relativ egal, welches OS du unten drunter hast. Insofern du nicht die Roundcube Version aus deinem Paketsystem installierst, sondern RC wie in diesem Thread genannt/erklärt einfach von der roundcube.net herunterlädst und es in einem eigenen Web installierst, spielt das darunterliegende System wenig hinein.
Grüße


----------



## Till (30. Juni 2015)

Ich werde demnächst mal einen Blog Post mit Screenshots machen. Die 3.1 Version wird ja bereits von einigen Providern Live eingesetzt, daher musste ich im Screenshot der von einem Live System kommt mal ein paar Zeilen unkenntlich machen.


----------



## JeGr (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo @Till 
Danke für die Preview, so ähnlich hatte ich mir das erhofft. Ich freue mich schon auf den Blog Post, das würde bei einem Kunden sicherlich für große Augen sorgen!
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Till (30. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich sollte der Post natürlich die Antwort zu Deiner Frage im Dev Forum sein... Zu viele Fenster  Ich Poste da mal noch einen Link, falls jemand es sucht.


----------



## JeGr (30. Juni 2015)

@Till D'oh, hatte ich auch nicht mal bemerkt. Eindeutig zu viele Tabs


----------



## robotto7831a (12. Juli 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> ISPConfig unterstützt plugins. Du müsstest Dir also lediglich ein ispconfig server plugin schreiben, das sich an den mail user delete event bindet und die roundcube db aufräumt. dafür ist keine eine Änderung im ispconfig core notwendig.


Ich habe mir mal so ein Plugin gebastelt. Funktioniert auch ganz gut. Was ich allerdings etwas blöd finde ist, dass ich die Zugangsdaten zur roundcube Datenbank aktuell im Skript eintragen muss. Man könnte sich auch das root Passwort von ISPConfig besorgen und damit arbeiten aber auch unschön.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bzw. ist es in ISPConfig vorgesehen, dass man custom Tables bzw. custom Felder in ISPConfig anlegen kann um dort die Zugangsdaten übers Frontend zu vewalten?


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2015)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bzw. ist es in ISPConfig vorgesehen, dass man custom Tables bzw. custom Felder in ISPConfig anlegen kann um dort die Zugangsdaten übers Frontend zu vewalten?


Klar, Du kannst eigene Tabellen in der ISPConfig Datenbank anlegen. Du musst halt sicherstellen, z.B. durch einen entsprechenden prefix, dass sie nicht mit zukünftigen Tabellen von ISPConfig kollidieren.


----------



## gammlo (22. Okt. 2015)

Wow, ISPconfig 3.1 sieht ja toll aus! Gibt es ein Releasdatum?


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2015)

Ich hffe mal wir haben bald eine Beta, feature freeze ist schn durch.


----------

